# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  ابي مساعدتكم بافضل كوافيره في المكياج

## برنسيسه

السلام عليكم
ابي مساعدتكم في افادتي بافضل كوافيره في المكياج  والشعر في القطيف او سيهات ويكون مكياجها راااائع مو اشياء شاذه  :blink:  يااريت اذا ذكرتون لي الصالون تذكرون لي اسم الكوافيره الي ممتازه في المكياج والي ممتازه في الشعر وياريت العنوان لاني ولاااااا مرره جربت تعديل في القطيف والرقم اذا تعرفونه وانا سمعت كثيير عن رانيا ابو السعود لكني ما اعرف رقمها ؟؟  :sad2:  
يالله انتظركم ولااااااا تبخلون علي بالي تعرفونه

----------


## العنود

*اني اعرف* 
*بس لا رقم تلفونها ولا اسم الكوفير*
*اذا فيك تنتظري  حتى اجمع لك كل*
*المعلومات* 
*ان شاء الله في قرب فرصه اجيب المعلومات*
*بس هي ما تعرف الا ميك اب*
*وزميلتها هي التي تعرف الى الشعر*
* مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## برنسيسه

العنود مشكوره وانتظر التفاصيل

----------


## hope

اختي برنسيسة  اني عندي ارقام كوافيرات تعديلهم حلو ومرتب وعندي ارقامهم بعد بس ماعندي رقم رانيا

اذا كنتي تبي الأرقام ردي علي واني بحطهم لش

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

هلا اختي برنسيسه
رانيا تحط المكياج  طبعا مكياجها روعه
واللي تعدل الشعر كمان تعرف تعدله 
وتعديلها عجبني
لاكن من قوانين المنتدى مانحط ارقام 
فأخلي الاخت توته ترسله لش بالرسائل الخاصه
تحياتي...
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## برنسيسه

سوسو مشكوره اذا ممكن الارقام والله يجزيك كلللللللللللللللل خير 
الضحكه البريئه الله يعطيك الف عافيه انا من زمان ادور على رقم رانيا من كثر الي اسمعه من مدح وانتظر رقمها

----------


## هديل

زي مااقالوا خواتي رانيا هي الاروع في المكياج ولكن من المستحيل تحصلي حجز عندها الا اذا كان موعد الزواج عندكم بعيد وباقي عليه اكث من 5 اشهر

وهم اكو كوافير البيات تعديلهم حلووو مرة وفي ثنين يحطو مكياج وحده نانسي البيات والثانية زهرة الحداد وثنتينهم يجنن بس نانسي عندي احلى

وهم كوافير منار بالناصرة تعديله حلو

وهم كوافير سيدتي بسيهات تعديله مره حلو 

وهم تعديل شعاع بالخبر مرة يجنن

تحياتي لك

----------


## برنسيسه

مشكووووووووره هديل بس يااريت تذكري اسم الكوافيره الي يعجبك تعديلها 
الي في سيدتي تقصدي اي وحده ؟؟.

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته* *..*
*’’*
*’*
*أهلين فيك خيتو* 
*أحب أساعدك بالي أعرفــه ..*
*كوافير رانيا مثل ما قالت الأخت هدووول .. مستحيل تحصلي حجز إذا كان الزواج قريب مرة ..*
*أما بالنسبة إلى الرقم عندي بس رقم الجوال مو رقم المركز نفسه .. راح أرسله لك إذا تبغي ..* 
*وفيه كوافير بعد أسمه ( أماسي الشرق ) في العوامية .. ما أدري إذا تعرفيه أو لا..* 
*تعديلهم روعـــــــــــــة .. مو بعيد تعديل رانيا .. سبق و شفته في غيري وشفته في نفسي بعد وعجبني مرة ..* 
*بس أنتي دققي معاها على كل شي مو تخليها تختار أي شي بكيفها ..* 
*وإن شاء الله بتطلعي بشكل يعجبك ..* 
*راح أرسل لك الأرقام .. ( رانيا & أماسي الشرق ) ..* 
*وأتمنى ما أكوون مقصرة معاك ..* 
*’’*
*’*
*أرق تحيـــاتي* */*
*.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## روح القمر

يا اخت برنسيسة ترى اني اعرف 
كوافير تعديل كل الموظفات مررررررررررررررة حلو
كوافير الماسة حتى تعديل الشعلا بعد مرررررة حلو
وان شاء الله اني في زواجي راح روح الماسة 
على العلم ترى اني في حفلتي رحت الماسة وهو في شارع القدس
وتعدسلهم مرة جنان
وحتى اسعارهم مرة حلو
والرقم كوافير الماسة 
وشكرا
*أظن خيه قريتي كلام الاخت الضحكة البريئه ..*

*ممنوع وضع أرقام تبي الرقم ارسليه الى الاتصال بنا وراح يرسلوه برساله الى الاخت برنسيسه ..*

*ماراح يقصروا ..*

*أما علني كذا فأسمحي لينا خيه ..*

*وهذا أنذار ألك لان ممنوع وضع ارقام ..*

*وأظن كتبت الاخت الضحكة البريئه ماقصرت في أخباركم ..*

*أول أنذار الك ..*

*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتوو

انتي كذا بتحتارين 

فعلن عن مكيااج رانيا  ماعليه كلام 

رهيب

حتى مكياج امال عاااااشور رهيب وتبع الموضه

ومكياااااااج سرايا

----------


## برنسيسه

الف شكر لكم والله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه لكن ياااريت لما تذكرون اسم الكوافير تذكرون افضل وحده تعدل مكياج او شعر والعنوان

----------

